# Pro Bodybuilder Guy Ducasse Indicted on Steroid Distribution Charges



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Guy Ducasse Indicted on Federal Steroid Distribution and Possession Charges by Millard Baker IFBB professional bodybuilder Guy Ducasse has been indicted on federal steroid distribution and possession charges by a federal grand jury in U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Oklahoma. Guy Marc ???Duke??? Ducasse was arrested and charged with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

